# My Prayer for Today!



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

*Father, Romans 1:21 indicates that those who knew You neither glorified nor gave thanks to You which led to their futile and foolish thinking.  It eventually caused the light of Your Word to be veiled and ineffective in their lives as darkness crept in and covered the radiant light of Your truth.  They sought honor for themselves and lived for self-glory.  

Anything good in us is but a reflection of the Spirit of Christ who lives within, so we will glory only in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ though it is mocked and ridiculed by the world.  We are unashamedly children of God whose depth of wisdom comes not from the understanding from the world but the understanding from Your Word. 

May its truth always be our source of light in the darkened age in which we live. *

_*And Heavenly Father, You laid in Zion a sure foundation, a Stone.  That tried but proven Stone is Jesus, one whom the builders rejected, yet a precious Cornerstone to those of us who are building our lives upon this Rock.  It is only in Him, our solid Rock, that we can anchor our soul so that it does not drift aimlessly by the strong winds, the fierce storms or rising waters. Nor the mirages that counterfeit the reality of Your timeless truths as revealed to us in Scripture.  

Help us to be on guard against false prophets and keep us in maintenance mode, no matter how much we may feel like giving up. For it’s not the one who runs the swiftest, nor the one who runs for just a day, but the one who endures to the end who shall be saved. 

Father, it comes very naturally to encourage and instruct others in Your teachings.  But sometimes, it is much more difficult to bring loving correction to one who has chosen to live in disobedience to Your command.  Help me to go forth as one pure in heart, humble in spirit, and earnest in prayer when I am commissioned to be Your messenger of life-giving rebuke. 

When the messenger is pure in motive and the message is received in the right spirit then correction will take place, just as it did with David and Nathan. Though I cannot be assured of the desired results help me to find blessing in having been obedient to Your Spirit’s leading.

Thank you, Father for knowing my heart and helping me through all of the things that I have bought before you this day.

I pray all of this in the precious, Holy name of Jesus...Amen and amen!!!*_


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 1, 2009)

Amen


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 1, 2009)

This really hit home N&W! Beautiful and uplifting. Praise God now and forever. Thank you sister!

I especially love this part:



Nice & Wavy said:


> _*Father, it comes very naturally to encourage and instruct others in Your teachings. But sometimes, it is much more difficult to bring loving correction to one who has chosen to live in disobedience to Your command. Help me to go forth as one pure in heart, humble in spirit, and earnest in prayer when I am commissioned to be Your messenger of life-giving rebuke. *_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

Manushka said:


> This really hit home N&W! Beautiful and uplifting. Praise God now and forever. Thank you sister!
> 
> I especially love this part:


You are more than welcome, my sister in the Lord!

It's wonderful when true believers receive from the messengers of the Lord!


----------



## Finally Free (Aug 1, 2009)

Father, Romans 1:21 indicates that those who knew You neither glorified nor gave thanks to You which led to their futile and foolish thinking. It eventually caused the light of Your Word to be veiled and ineffective in their lives as darkness crept in and covered the radiant light of Your truth. They sought honor for themselves and lived for self-glory. 

Anything good in us is but a reflection of the Spirit of Christ who lives within, so we will glory only in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ though it is mocked and ridiculed by the world. We are unashamedly children of God whose depth of wisdom comes not from the understanding from the world but the understanding from Your Word. 

May its truth always be our source of light in the darkened age in which we live. 

And Heavenly Father, You laid in Zion a sure foundation, a Stone. That tried but proven Stone is Jesus, one whom the builders rejected, yet a precious Cornerstone to those of us who are building our lives upon this Rock. It is only in Him, our solid Rock, that we can anchor our soul so that it does not drift aimlessly by the strong winds, the fierce storms or rising waters. Nor the mirages that counterfeit the reality of Your timeless truths as revealed to us in Scripture. 

Help us to be on guard against false prophets and keep us in maintenance mode, no matter how much we may feel like giving up. For it’s not the one who runs the swiftest, nor the one who runs for just a day, but the one who endures to the end who shall be saved. 

Father, it comes very naturally to encourage and instruct others in Your teachings. But sometimes, it is much more difficult to bring loving correction to one who has chosen to live in disobedience to Your command. Help me to go forth as one pure in heart, humble in spirit, and earnest in prayer when I am commissioned to be Your messenger of life-giving rebuke. 

When the messenger is pure in motive and the message is received in the right spirit then correction will take place, just as it did with David and Nathan. Though I cannot be assured of the desired results help me to find blessing in having been obedient to Your Spirit’s leading.

Thank you, Father for knowing my heart and helping me through all of the things that I have bought before you this day.

I pray all of this in the precious, Holy name of Jesus...Amen and amen!!!


Amen! Everytime I come into one of your threads or Shimmie's, I know that I am going to get something positive out of it and be able to share with others. Thank you for taking time to spread the word of God the way that you do.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> Father, Romans 1:21 indicates that those who knew You neither glorified nor gave thanks to You which led to their futile and foolish thinking. It eventually caused the light of Your Word to be veiled and ineffective in their lives as darkness crept in and covered the radiant light of Your truth. They sought honor for themselves and lived for self-glory.
> 
> Anything good in us is but a reflection of the Spirit of Christ who lives within, so we will glory only in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ though it is mocked and ridiculed by the world. We are unashamedly children of God whose depth of wisdom comes not from the understanding from the world but the understanding from Your Word.
> 
> ...


Amen!  I'm grateful that you receive my threads....I know sometimes they go against the grain, but I'm obedient and sometimes being obedient causes you to not be liked very much...but, that's ok.  

Shimmie is the person you WANT to have around you, especially in times of trouble...she is a cutting-edge woman of God for this hour!!!  I love her dearly and thank God for her and her ministry!

Thank you so much for taking the time to come into this thread and agree with my prayer.  May the Lord bless you continually and pour out upon you until you don't have room enough to receive it all!!!



BTW: Your siggy is hilarious!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

Without the cross we are trapped inside an old nature that is pretending to be new. We put on a religious show, an occasional flurry of guilt-motivated activity that endures as long as a typical New Year's resolution. Inwardly, our character has not changed. 

You see, as long as we allow our old nature to live, it will at best become religious, but never truly repentant. It will be pious, but powerless to express true virtue. It will never truly grasp that the goal of God's will is not just regular church attendance, but conformity to Christ. 

Unless the soul aggressively embraces the cross and God's plan of Christlikeness for the believer, the old nature will always illegally position itself as the possessor of the promises of God. Instead of receiving the Holy Spirit, the only spirits that are compatible with the old nature are vile, religious demons, which leave the soul weak, self-condemned and doubting. 

By: Francis Frangapane


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Without the cross we are trapped inside an old nature that is pretending to be new. We put on a religious show, an occasional flurry of guilt-motivated activity that endures as long as a typical New Year's resolution. Inwardly, our character has not changed.
> 
> You see, as long as we allow our old nature to live, it will at best become religious, but never truly repentant. It will be pious, but powerless to express true virtue. It will never truly grasp that the goal of God's will is not just regular church attendance, but conformity to Christ.
> 
> ...



I agree with your post except about the part of doubt.  There are many throughout the ages, the apostles amongst some of them, who had periods of doubt (of G-d's love, His Presence etc.).  Doubt doesn't truly have anything to do with the actual relationship one has developed with G-d.  Sometimes G-d is silent ...or quiet....to the believer...for whichever reason.  But He is nonetheless there with them.  Which doubting are you referencing exactly?  Salvation or those times when one is not certain of which path they should be taking?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I agree with your post except about the part of doubt.  There are many throughout the ages, the apostles amongst some of them, who had periods of doubt (of G-d's love, His Presence etc.).  Doubt doesn't truly have anything to do with the actual relationship one has developed with G-d.  Sometimes G-d is silent ...or quiet....to the believer...for whichever reason.  But He is nonetheless there with them.  Which doubting are you referencing exactly?  Salvation or those times when one is not certain of which path they should be taking?


That's cool.  As you can see I did not write this, however....I'm sure he was talking about doubting God and His plan for your life.  God wants His children to walk in faith. 



> Unless the soul aggressively embraces the cross and God's plan of Christlikeness for the believer, the old nature will always illegally position itself as the possessor of the promises of God. Instead of receiving the Holy Spirit, the only spirits that are compatible with the old nature are vile, religious demons, which leave the soul weak, self-condemned and doubting.


HTH


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's cool.  As you can see I did not write this, however....I'm sure he was talking about doubting God and His plan for your life.  God wants His children to walk in faith.
> 
> 
> HTH




I thought the Frangapane was part of your siggy! Frangipane (that Indian flower and perfume scent...then your flower)  I was like, which doubting.  Sorry.  But what do you think he meant by it???  Any insight?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 1, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I thought the Frangapane was part of your siggy! Frangipane (that Indian flower and perfume scent...then your flower)  I was like, which doubting.  Sorry.  But what do you think he meant by it???  Any insight?


Just as I stated in my previous post...that's what I got from what he said.  I put it in a quote.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful and again, as always a word from the Lord.... :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

_*Heavenly Father, 

I know that you are able to do exceedingly and abundantly above all that I ask or even think.  You are the One who is great and wise and all powerful.  I can't even comprehend it all...but, I know that you have given me the mind of Christ, as I hold His thoughts, feelings and purposes of His heart and I'm so grateful for that.

Heavenly Father, you said that if I ask of you anything, according to your will that you hear me, and if I believe this...I will have the very thing I ask of you.

I know that the enemy goes before you to accuse the brethren.  I'm sure he does it on a continued basis.  But, O God...his plans are futile!  For I see where his lies are being shown throughout this whole earth, even on a messageboard, and I know that you care for the precious hearts that come here to read messages of hope, peace and love.  Those hearts, Father that have no agenda's and no wrong motives.  I thank God for them, because you are planting words of life within them, that they may be changed and that you may use them in your Kingdom.  Your Kingdom, Father that will never be destroyed and its the place where your children, who follow you, will live for eternity.

I pray against every foul and unholy word that has been/being spoken against everything that your word stands for.  I break the strongholds of any words that have penetrated the minds of those that are newly born again and even against the minds of those that are on their way, that would try to come and bring confusion to them.  I cancel the assignment that has come into this place and with the power that you have given me as a woman of God, I command that spirit to GO NOW, in the precious and Holy name of Jesus!

Jesus, your name is the name above EVERY NAME and at your name, every knee shall bow and every tongue confess you as Lord! Your blood that was shed on calvary, was not in vain!

You are Lord, Jesus...you are Lord, Jesus....You are Lord, Jesus!!

I thank you, Father...that you hear my prayers and that you go forth and destroy the enemies plan on my behalf, because you love me and you love the sheep that wants to hear your voice, and the voice of a stranger they will not follow!

Hallelujah, thank you Jesus for your great love!

In Jesus precious and Holy name...Amen and so be it!*_


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> _*Heavenly Father, *_
> 
> _*I know that you are able to do exceedingly and abundantly above all that I ask or even think. You are the One who is great and wise and all powerful. I can't even comprehend it all...but, I know that you have given me the mind of Christ, as I hold His thoughts, feelings and purposes of His heart and I'm so grateful for that.*_
> 
> ...


 
Praise the Name of Jesus and for His Mighty Presence among us... Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 2, 2009)

:Rose:Beautiful Thread....

2 Timothy 3:16-17 
All scripture is God -breathed and useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work.

Psalm 119:105 
Your word is a lamp to my feet and a light for my path.

Hebrew 4:12
For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.

Many Blessings....:Rose:

ETA: 1 Cor 15:57-58 But thanks be to God! He gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. Therefore, my dear brothers (sisters) stand firm. Let nothing move you. Always give yourselves fully to the work of the Lord because you know that your labor in the Lord is not in vain.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2009)

> PinkPebbles said:
> 
> 
> > :Rose:Beautiful Thread....
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2009)

_*Heavenly Father,

It's so wonderful to know that you bring peace and rest to your children.  You give it in abundance, and I'm so grateful to know that you chose to give it to me! 

What a wonderful, Father you are!  

Thank you, for your love, your goodness and your mercy towards me.  What would I do without my Lord and my God?  I would not survive, Lord...because you give me everything I need for life and godliness.

May you continue to pour out your favor on my life, and may I continue to be your vessel of honor, meet for your use, prepared until every good work that you have ordained!  As your mouthpiece, hands and feet upon the earth, help me to never tire in doing your work and always keep walls of fire round about me as I do what you have called me to do.

In Jesus and precious and Holy name....Amen and so be it!*_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you, Lord for laughter...you said its good like medicine...and it is!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2009)

_*Heavenly Father,*_

_*Your Word is the Truth and it stands alone!  It doesn't need help, or additions to it.  Hallelujah!!!*_

_*Thank you, for speaking to my heart and giving me, Shalom!!!*_

_*In Jesus precious and Holy name...the name that is above every name!*_

_*Amen and so be it!*_


----------



## pebbles (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> _*Heavenly Father,*_
> 
> _*Your Word is the Truth and it stands alone!  It doesn't need help, or additions to it.  Hallelujah!!!*_
> 
> ...



*
AMEN!!!!*


----------



## pebbles (Aug 5, 2009)

Lord Jesus, we need for You to take the wheel!! Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2009)

pebbles said:


> Lord Jesus, we need for You to take the wheel!! Amen!


Halleujah, thank you Jesus!!!

Yes, Father...take the wheel!!!

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> _*Heavenly Father,*_
> 
> _*It's so wonderful to know that you bring peace and rest to your children. You give it in abundance, and I'm so grateful to know that you chose to give it to me! *_
> 
> ...


God indeed uses you as His vessel of honor and with a word that speaks His word in truth.     You DO hear from God!  I am a living witness!  A total living witness!   

In Jesus' Name I thank Him for your Ministry and for the hearts of everyone.   Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Aug 5, 2009)

AMEN... beautiful prayer!

OT:
[_that baby giving a back-hand slap in your sig is too funny..!! _]


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> God indeed uses you as His vessel of honor and with a word that speaks His word in truth. You DO hear from God! I am a living witness! A total living witness!
> 
> In Jesus' Name I thank Him for your Ministry and for the hearts of everyone. Amen. :Rose:


Thank you, sis  and He most certainly uses you in abundance!

The one thing that I can say about you, is that you are one of the most encouraging, uplifting, anointed woman that I know.  I thank our Father for you every, single day that He sends!

Thank you for your ministry of love and encouragement!


----------



## Candygirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Thankyou for this message!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis  and He most certainly uses you in abundance!
> 
> The one thing that I can say about you, is that you are one of the most encouraging, uplifting, anointed woman that I know. I thank our Father for you every, single day that He sends!
> 
> Thank you for your ministry of love and encouragement!


 
We are grateful for Pebbles too.     Lawd, do we all go back or what?  And I thank God every single day for each of you.  

You both 'held' me together.  Kept me in check and held me together.   That's what God does.  Keeps us in check and keeps us together.    Praise Him forever.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Heavenly Fathe*r,
_*
Thank you for ALL that you do for me in this life.  I am a blessed woman, in season and out of season...you just keep pouring out from your throne room and I'm being drenched by your love, goodness and mercy!

Continue to reveal to me your plans, Lord.  Sometimes I allow what I see to dictate my now situations, but Lord, you are greater than anything that comes before me to try and hinder me, and you remind me that You are greater in me, then he who is in the world....and for that, I'm so ever grateful to you!

I love you, Abba Father!!!*_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 7, 2009)

_*Dear Lord,*_

_*My prayer for today is that the CF be like a light upon a hill, which cannot hidden...a candlestick that will light up a dark place!*_

_*Thank you for speaking to your children this day.  Help us to speak what you desire for us to speak, and not hold back.*_

_*This I pray, in Jesus precious and Holy name...Amen and so be it!!!*_


----------



## Laela (Aug 8, 2009)

I just needed to pray.... 

God is good!


pebbles said:


> Lord Jesus, we need for You to take the wheel!! Amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> _*Dear Lord,*_
> 
> _*My prayer for today is that the CF be like a light upon a hill, which cannot hidden...a candlestick that will light up a dark place!*_
> 
> ...


 


Laela said:


> I just needed to pray....
> 
> God is good!





			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> Lord Jesus, we need for You to take the wheel!! Amen!




The Spirit of God is taking over....'all'.   

And there isn't at thing that the devil can do about it.  

Our God Reigns; Glory to God in the Highest, Our God, Our Lord Jesus Christ, He Rules and Reigns in the hearts of His people and in this place, this Forum of it's entirety, and outside in our homes and lives and loved ones...

Our God Reigns.   Praise the Name of Jesus!   The Intercessors have prevailed....Our God Reigns.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen!  :Rose:


----------



## Finally Free (Aug 8, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> The Spirit of God is taking over....'all'.
> 
> And there isn't at thing that the devil can do about it.
> 
> ...



Amen!!! The presence of the Lord is up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YES! YES! YES! Praise the Lord! Hallelujah! Thank You Jesus!!
Our God Is An Awesome God! He is going to Reign forever!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c1TFqruUAU


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 8, 2009)

I thank the Lord for His Intercessors!

Ps. 36:5-9
Your love, O Lord, reaches to the heavens, your faithfulness to the skies. Your righteousness is like the mighty mountains, your justice like the great deep. O Lord, you preserve both man and beast. How priceless is your unfailing love! Both high and low among men find refuge in the shadow of your wings. They feast on the abundance of your house; you give them drink from your river of delights. For with you is the fountain of life; in your light we see light.

God is GOOD!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Dear Heavenly Father,

I hear you....loud and clear!  Your words of music to my ears....healing for my soul and food for my spirit.  What would I do without your love?

May you continue to pour out your oil into my life and may I continue to be the vessel that is pleasing to you so that you may fill me to the overflowing!!!

Amen!*


----------



## Laela (Jul 17, 2010)

When I first read this prayer, it was powerful... it still is and speaks resoundingly to my Spirit. 

You have no idea...

God Bless :Rose:



Nice & Wavy said:


> *Father, Romans 1:21 indicates that those who knew You neither glorified nor gave thanks to You which led to their futile and foolish thinking.  It eventually caused the light of Your Word to be veiled and ineffective in their lives as darkness crept in and covered the radiant light of Your truth.  They sought honor for themselves and lived for self-glory.
> 
> Anything good in us is but a reflection of the Spirit of Christ who lives within, so we will glory only in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ though it is mocked and ridiculed by the world.  We are unashamedly children of God whose depth of wisdom comes not from the understanding from the world but the understanding from Your Word.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 3, 2012)

Laela said:
			
		

> When I first read this prayer, it was powerful... it still is and speaks resoundingly to my Spirit.
> 
> You have no idea...
> 
> God Bless :Rose:



BOT ..........,,....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 4, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> BOT ..........,,....



Lord I know that the works of the flesh are evident which are adultery, fornication, uncleanness,  lewdness, idolatry, sorcery, hatred,contention, jealousies, outbursts of wrath, selfish ambitions dissensions, heresies (gal. 5:19-20).  Teach me to live by the power of your spirit and destroy the works of the flesh.


----------



## Laela (Jun 4, 2012)

Loving this thread... bless those who humbly minister to our spirits with the Spirit of Love...  Amein~


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 4, 2012)

My prayer for today...Father I thank you for your favor, mercy, and grace.  Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2012)

Father, for those who find it hard to pray... 

Please put their hearts at ease today.  Let them know, that it's okay, you will accept whatever they say, which flows from the deepest part of their heart.    

You will listen to 'whosoever will', simply because you love them, beyond any words that they could ever express.   It's not a test, they need never fear failure.  Whatever they say, it's what they pray and you will hear and answer.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  You love them


----------



## Laela (Jun 5, 2012)

^^AMEIN ~

---


----------



## sidney (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *Father, Romans 1:21 indicates that those who knew You neither glorified nor gave thanks to You which led to their futile and foolish thinking. It eventually caused the light of Your Word to be veiled and ineffective in their lives as darkness crept in and covered the radiant light of Your truth. They sought honor for themselves and lived for self-glory. *
> 
> _*Anything good in us is but a reflection of the Spirit of Christ who lives within, so we will glory only in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ though it is mocked and ridiculed by the world. We are unashamedly children of God whose depth of wisdom comes not from the understanding from the world but the understanding from Your Word. *_
> 
> ...


 
WOW! I can feel N&Ws anoiting!!!!! Thank you for bumping...this is amazing!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Praying For The Government*

1Tim 2:1............Heavenly Father, I give thanks for our government.
1 Tim 2:2...........I pray for all men and women having authority over us in any way. 
Prov. 1:23..........Pour out Your Spirit upon them and make Your Word known to them. 
Ps 25:21...........Cause them to be men and women of integrity, obedient concerning us, 
1 Tim 2:2...........that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life, in all godliness and honesty. 
Prov. 2:10..........Let wisdom enter their hearts, and let knowledge be pleasant to them.
Prov. 2:11..........Let discretion preserve them and understanding keep them, 
Prov. 2:12..........to deliver them from the way of evil and from evil men. 
Psalm 1:1..........Make their hearts and ears attentive to godly counsel, 
2Chr 20:32.........doing what is right in your sight.
Prov. 2:21..........Let the upright dwell in our government. 
Heb 12:27..........Cause there to be a shaking in all areas.
Prov. 2:21..........Let those complete and blameless before You stay. 
Prov. 2:22..........and cut off the wicked. Let the unfaithful be rooted out. 
1Cor 4:5............Bring to light what is hidden in darkness, 
1Cor 4:5............and expose the secret aims of the hearts.
Rev 2:5.............Let this nation remember from where they have fallen,
Rev 2:5.............repenting, and returning to doing their first works,
1Chr 22:19........setting their hearts and their souls to seek the Lord,
2Chr 7:14..........humbling themselves, praying, and turning from their wicked ways. 
2Chr 7:14..........Then hear them, O Lord, and forgive their sins and heal our land. 
Acts 26:18........Open their eyes and turn them from darkness to light. 
Heb 3:13...........Soften the hearts that are hardened through the deceitfulness of sin. 
Ps 107:20..........Deliver them from their destructions. 
2Pet 3:9............Father, You have been longsuffering toward us, 
2Pet 3:9............not willing that any should perish, 
2Pet 3:9............but that all should come to repentance. 
Isa 49:22...........Raise up a standard in this nation. 
Zech 10:1..........Cause the rains of Your Spirit to flood this land 
Hab 3:2.............and revive Your work in the midst of us. 
Isa 59:16...........Raise up intercessors for this nation 
2Cor 10:4..........to pull down strongholds over this land. 
Isa 40:5............And let the glory of the Lord be revealed! 















http://www.prayingscriptures.com/government.shtml


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 6, 2012)

Father God, I'm praying to become a prisoner of Hope.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

OT: Does anyone know how "Nice & Wavy" is doing?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> OT: Does anyone know how "Nice & Wavy" is doing?



She and Hubbie are doing very well.  They have a wonderful Ministry that God has called them to; the lives that are being changed is quite humbling.   She still prays for and keeps everyone in her heart from the Christian forum.


----------



## sidney (Jun 6, 2012)

luving me said:


> Father God, I'm praying to become a prisoner of Hope.



Love yours posts!  Thank you!!!  Still praying your "God Turn Your Face Toward Me" post!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 6, 2012)

sidney said:


> WOW! I can feel N&Ws anoiting!!!!! Thank you for bumping...this is amazing!



She is a powerful woman of God whose prayers never cease.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 7, 2012)

Please let her know that she is in our thoughts and prayers




Shimmie said:


> She and Hubbie are doing very well. They have a wonderful Ministry that God has called them to; the lives that are being changed is quite humbling. She still prays for and keeps everyone in her heart from the Christian forum.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 7, 2012)

Father today I'm a bit heavy from so many posts of christians struggling with depression Lord I know that this is not normal when your word speaks so much about healing for  your children, lead us to your word where there is 'life', bring illumination by your holy spirit so we wont perish because of our lack of knowledge.  

Your word says that we shall lay hands on the sick (every kind of illness) and they will recover, that also means when we are ourselves our sick, your word is also healing to all our flesh and this means our entire person, help us to live in and on your words. Help us to really know who we are in you so that we can declare your word and walk in the demonstration of power and authority that you have given to us. 


Lord help us...


----------



## Laela (Jun 7, 2012)

Our Father,

Thank you for your Mercy and Grace; thank you for your Word, which brings healing to the hearer and understanding to the seeker. I pray against unbelief in the Body of Christ.. for it is not enough to read your Word but to know it for ourselves, understand it and take You at Your Word. Like the Bereans, we equip ourselves to seek You more than ever. No matter where each of us are in You, it is You who guides our paths. We will not lean on our own understanding but only on Christ, the Solid Rock. All other ground is sinking sand. 

Father, I declare today that *WE BELIEVE. WE BELIEVE. WE BELIEVE YOU *

In Jesus' Name,
Amein~


----------



## sidney (Jun 10, 2012)

My prayer for today is that God may penetrate the hearts of everyone here.  That he may give us hearts full of love and compassion for those that are near us.  There is a young lady here by the name of Relentless.  I pray that our love for our loved ones be Relentless.  That we are not content to just love those who love us, but that we may love those who fail to love us cotrectly.  Why?  Because he first loved us.  Because his love for us was and is relentless!  Lord, help us to tie Love and Faithfulness around our necks.  Help us to love Mercy.  Lead us in every relationship, as we obey your will in each one.  Help us to love others, because you first loved us!  You said a bruised reed you will not cast away.  Help us to help heal those closest to us and not cast them away.  We know also that some relationships end according to your will.  Help us incline our ears to your will and seek you concerning these.  Most importantly, cultivate in our hearts...the heart that David had for you.  We know that we come with no love on our own, but we receive it from you.  Teach us to be women after Gods own heart.  Remove our stony hearts and give us a heart of flesh so that we may pursue you.  So that we may hunger and thirst for you like we hunger and thirst for food and water.  Cultivate in us a love for you and a love for others that will draw in unbelievers.  For we know that we are Ambassadors for Christ.  Let our loveand treatment of others be a testimony, it will be the only Jesus; the only church some people will see.  Help us to stop looking down on others and judging them, but see our own unfaithfulness, carelessness, and lack of love that we have shown to them.  Give us new hearts!  We long to win others for Christ, on this board and beyond.  There are people who need hear your gospel and that you sent your Son as a ransom for them!  Because you love them.  Because they are valuable!  Because they are a treasure in the eyes of the King!  So much that you died for them while they were yet sinners!  Not righteous, sinners!  Lord, teach us to love those who are not perfect, for we are imperfect.  You sad, if you love me, feed my sheep. Lord fill our hearts to the full, until it overflows so that we can win others for you.  I thank you for the fellowship of a board of women who have committed themselves to knowing you and growing in you.  We ask that you continue to grow us in love, that we may mature in love.  That it will be without condition, as the world places conditions on love.  But that it would be steadfast, relentless!  We are not content with the righteousness we had last year.  We want more love, more power, more of you in our lives.  We ask that you set any women here free of bondage that prevents them from loving.  Set them free so that they are free to love.  Freely they received, allow them to freely give.  Lord, we cry out fore More!  Not more stuff, but more of you!  More godliness!  Fill us up and pour life into us as we pour it into others.  There are beautiful women here.  Powerful women here.  Praying women here.  Women full of wisdom and compassion.  But we ask for more.  Give us humble spirits Father, so that we can draw others only to you.  We know that we are dust.  We plea for more.  Let love be without dissimulation.  We dont want to offer what the world has to offer, we want more.  Let our love convict us as being christians!  Let it be obvious that we have been with you.  We want more people saved in our spheres.  We humble ourselves before you and ask us to fill us with your spirit and your love.  Empty us out of the things of this worls.  Empty us put of ourselves.  When we talk on the phone, go to the park, go on a date, read a book, write a story, paint a picture, eat or drink!  Let it be for you!  Take pleasure in all we do.  Walk with us!  Allow us to walk humbly with you. We want to live this life with you. We want to live our lives for you!  We were created for your good pleasure. Draw nigh unto us!  We want to love God and Love people!  Help us to see that our families and friends are our most valuable possessions, and let us treat them as such. If they are not where they should be give us a burden to plea for them. Fill us, we come with nothing on our own, except praise, thanksgiving, and a desire to please you!  Amen.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 10, 2012)

My prayer for today is continued favor.  Thank you Father God.


----------

